# Romin Expert vs SL



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Romin SL is the same as the newer Romin Expert? I have read tons of good reviews on the SL, and my LBS can only get the Expert these days (at roughly the same price point).


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

Spoke with my nearest Specialized Dealer after work. They are the same saddle. The Expert is the newer of the two. 

To those with the Romin, the dealer told me I was right on the edge of the 143 and the 155, said it was a toss up which one I go with. I went 155. My sit bones are 130mm apart. Does anyone have 130mm sit bones and 155mm wide saddle? Did I pick the wrong size?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Its my understanding that on the Romin, you're better to err on the wide side. So I think you have picked the right saddle. Due to its design, you're not likely to have issues with the wider sides scuffing or digging into your thigh undersides. The saddle kind of forces you into the right spot. Specialized is launching the new Romin EVO this fall. It comes on the Venge now. It is basically the Expert with a little more padding.


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

Good deal. I have a 55 mile group ride tomorrow that should give me an idea. I was having issues on my stock Bontrager Affinity 2 saddle. I got it all dialed in, but still pain and numbness in the groin area. If I tilted it forward just a hair, I would slide forward. Level, and tilted back just a hair, and I was numb.


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

My sit bones have been pretty sore on the new seat, but my numbness is gone which is good. What would be a specific symptom that it was too wide?


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

From what I understand, if you sit more upright go with the larger size. If you're more aggressive go with the smaller size. I am the same size as you. I ordered the 155. It took a little tweaking to get it set up, but I just rode for over 6 hours comfortably.


----------



## RitB (Oct 19, 2011)

UltralightHiker said:


> My sit bones have been pretty sore on the new seat, but my numbness is gone which is good. What would be a specific symptom that it was too wide?


Your sitbones still have to adapt to the stiffer padding. I was sore on my EVO for the first few rides but now I'm fine with it. The important thing is the numbing went away. If you like varying positions on your saddle, then the EVO isn't for you. Like the other person said on here, it tends to place you in the right spot. I like to slide back on my saddle during climbs for a stronger top stroke, but the EVO's shape limits me. I still like the saddle though. Like you, I also had a Bonty Affinity RXL and it didn't work for me. Their "pressure relief zone" design is garbage.


----------

